# help! Panerai Luminor Marina Fake or original



## danieljared (Mar 31, 2013)

can anyone help me if this is fake or not....please help me


----------



## althaur (Nov 24, 2008)

Daniel, you can do any number of searches for that model on Google to find photos of it. If you look at the photos, I think you would quite easily see the problems with that watch. Interesting first and only post on the forum. Are you the "buyer" or the "seller"?


----------



## danieljared (Mar 31, 2013)

im a buyer and i want to make sure its original before i pay for it..having problems checking if this is original or not


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Why don't you tell us who the seller is?


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

99% of such threads result in fakes and the OPs end up being the sellers themselves.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I wonder what these people want.
Do you want us to say that your fake watch is a real one so that you can sell it?


----------



## danieljared (Mar 31, 2013)

as i was saying im the buyer im located here in dubai i meet this this guy selling this panerai watch before i pay for it just want to check if its fake or not thats why i took some pictures because this is my first time to have this panerai watch..


----------



## danieljared (Mar 31, 2013)

what i want to know is how to check if its original or fake? i read some post saying you can check it by the numbers at the back of the watch like the BB code at the back and the OP and the M0?


----------



## althaur (Nov 24, 2008)

danieljared said:


> what i want to know is how to check if its original or fake? i read some post saying you can check it by the numbers at the back of the watch like the BB code at the back and the OP and the M0?


Daniel, I told you how to check it. I also told you it has problems, meaning avoid it. I'm not going to tell you what is very obvious by looking at ANY pictures of the same watch on the Panerai site or a reputable seller's site.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

It's fake,the movement looks off
Google the pic of Pam 359 and compare with this watch
This is my second time seeing the fake movt in Luminor 1950 case..the other one was so much easier to spot because it was a 386 (it tried to be 386..)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Synequano said:


> It's fake,the movement looks off ... the other one was so much easier to spot...


_"Looks off"... ?_ :think:
What part of that POS looks like a P.9000 to you?
:-s


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Well,I try to put it mildly,I have a pic of P9000 on my picture library..
The rotor does not fit the movement on OPs post..


----------



## althaur (Nov 24, 2008)

If I may make a suggestion; rather than tell all of these suspect new "members" exact details, maybe we should be giving our opinion of real or fake and leave it at that. If they can't figure it out with the advice and/or directions given to see for themselves, we should be questioning their motives for asking in the first place.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

^^^ this

Discussing details only enables counterfeiters to refine their "craft" and make fakes harder to spot.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Good idea*



althaur said:


> If I may make a suggestion; rather than tell all of these suspect new "members" exact details, maybe we should be giving our opinion of real or fake and leave it at that.


Josh, I like where you're going with that |> I would even take it a step further and ask Trent to lock up all such threads with the one statement:

_"Please post your request in the official Is this Panerai real? sticky, thank you!"_

Either any member sends him a PM or maybe he would suggest / allow us to use the "Report!" button... :think: What do you (all) think about that?



Synequano said:


> ...The rotor does not fit the movement on OPs post..


Either a case of _"Lost in Translation"_ ;-) or your are spreading _disinformation_ :-! because I know exactly what's wrong with that picture [movement].


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Good idea*

I've said it before and I'll say it again, new members should be blocked from starting new threads until their post count reaches something like 50 or so posts. I'll bet money on it that none of these scammers will stick around that long and will not bother posting fraudulent threads.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Yes travelller,that's why in my first reply I said the movement looks off,and only comment on the rotor-movement relation on my second post 

I've spend the last month or so wearing P9001-based watch,and I spent a while staring at the movement (trying to figure out whether the movt is darkened or the sapphire display is darkened..),so I know how it looks,but I also don't want to give too much info,after all,how hard is it to google the picture of P900x movements..


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

There certainly is a value to having a watch authenticated before you purchase it, and I know these forums are meant to provide mutual help to enthusiasts on all watch topics. But it is crazy to go to a forum and see nothing but "is this real" threads. That kinda scares me away from the brands&#8230; or at least makes me very cautious.

I've been looking at getting a used Rolex GMT or Panerai in the future & have been slowly educating myself because there are SO many fakes out there! When I finally write that check for $4-5K, I want to be VERY sure that I'm not getting taken! I am getting to the point that I can recognize the obvious fakes and even pickout some of the "tells" on the better ones.

I would suggest that ultimately any buyer who wants to invest that kind of money in a used watch set up an agreement with the seller and have the watch authenticated as genuine by an authorized dealer. I'm sure that for a fee, one of them would be willing to take a watch in from one person, confirm it as authentic, and then ship it to another person. If they can't confirm it, then it would simply be sent back to the seller or tossed in the trash.

I definitely would not risk $5K on the judgment of some "expert" that I found on the internet. Not saying that you guys don't know what you're talking about, but if you're a "babe in the woods", you really never know if someone is full of it or actually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Discussing details only enables counterfeiters to refine their "craft" and make fakes harder to spot.


Total balls! Discussing these issues here in no way helps the counterfeiters, it's naive to think these guys don't buy the real thing, tear it down, replicate it on the cheap then sell very close replicas every day. With PAMs that have the in-house movements and display caseback there will always be an obvious tell, the replica makers will never go to the expense of replicating the in-house movements with any real accuracy because it will mean building a movement. There are endless supplies of Chinese ETA replica movements but these are never going to resemble say, a P9000. Be careful with the closed casebacks though...

Anyone thinking of purchasing an expensive watch should either stick with an AD or familiarise themselves with the real thing AND the replicas...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Satansfist said:


> ...Discussing these issues here in no way helps the counterfeiters, it's naive to think these guys don't buy the real thing, tear it down, replicate it on the cheap then sell very close replicas every day...


I'm going to have to agree here, I've seen very high-quality reps on the 'net and they are perfect; I'm even talking about exhibition casebacks and movements with modded regulators and Côtes De Genève or Panerai-stamped platine (plates), blued-screws, etc. the only way to deal with such models is to send the serial and sequence numbers to OP to have them authenticate them. The stuff that appears here are not even formal reps, but really cheap fakes. At best they will have a CN edition of the corresponding Unitas / Valjoux, but without regulation and platine mods (or simply the wrong mods).

My goal is more along the lines of "cleaning up" this sub-forum rather than trying to deter third-party street sellers (*opens his long-coat and says, pssst - wanna buy a PAM?*) or the evil-bay equivalents... . I shot Trent a PM yesterday to see what he thought about our options in this regard... .


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Satansfist said:


> Total balls! Discussing these issues here in no way helps the counterfeiters, it's naive to think these guys don't buy the real thing, tear it down, replicate it on the cheap then sell very close replicas every day. With PAMs that have the in-house movements and display caseback there will always be an obvious tell, the replica makers will never go to the expense of replicating the in-house movements with any real accuracy because it will mean building a movement. There are endless supplies of Chinese ETA replica movements but these are never going to resemble say, a P9000. Be careful with the closed casebacks though...
> 
> Anyone thinking of purchasing an expensive watch should either stick with an AD or familiarise themselves with the real thing AND the replicas...


Agreed 100%. For anyone that thinks otherwise, a simple Google search will turn up the replica forums where the discrepancies are discussed at great length. We're not divulging any secrets on this forum.

I apologize for not being on the forum as much as I'd like, so I can't get involved during the infancy of these threads. If you don't like threads like this - don't participate in them. Easy, peasy.

Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

This is why I begin to question the value of a genuine watch that has closed caseback and uses an ETA movement.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

shnjb said:


> This is why I begin to question the value of a genuine watch that has closed caseback and uses an ETA movement.


Do you buy a luxury watch for yourself or for others? Fake watches can fool lots of folks, but never their owners.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Lol please save your lectures. 
I'm happy with my in house movement watches from haute horlogerie manufacturers.


----------

